# average time for natty test levels to return to normal



## cokezero (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there a ballpark time that your natural test levels will be functioning normal again after pct? I know everyone is different just wondering if there was a typical time all should be good again. And when should i get my bloodwork done to make sure things are normal. sorry if this doesn't make sense      I am real freaking tired


----------



## weights=life (Apr 30, 2012)

few weeks after pct is complete you should get a blood test, 4 to be safe. and like you said everyone is different but some people will be recovered the first week after pct is complete others take longer, couple more weeks for their body to return to homeostasis.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

Will depend on the compounds cycled. But a few weeks after pct u shoul be gtg


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

Does it depend on the length of the cycle? Or more on the compounds?


----------



## don draco (Apr 11, 2013)

Depends on the compounds you used


----------

